# Tired of the BS



## brm1109 (Sep 17, 2012)

I really have to say that I think it is time to start easing away from this business. After doing it for 5 years I am really getting tired of the BS and people trying to beat you down.
Bids to high, must justify: Sure my justification is that it is my bid.
Client doesn't want it done that way for mold: Ok then have somebody else get sued we are only going to do it the right way.
Grass cuts that size can't be bid that high: Ok then have some hack cut the 3ft grass.

Sorry for the rant, well let me go and take care of real customers that pay me when I am finished.


----------



## Gypsos (Apr 30, 2012)

I feel your pain. We are diversifying into other areas for this exact reason. 

I almost walked away from our biggest customer a few weeks ago over new picture requirements. After I expressed how it was a deal breaker for me we came up with my picture requirements.


----------



## Contractor Services (Apr 29, 2013)

brm1109 said:


> I really have to say that I think it is time to start easing away from this business. After doing it for 5 years I am really getting tired of the BS and people trying to beat you down.
> Bids to high, must justify: Sure my justification is that it is my bid.
> Client doesn't want it done that way for mold: Ok then have somebody else get sued we are only going to do it the right way.
> Grass cuts that size can't be bid that high: Ok then have some hack cut the 3ft grass.
> ...


I feel your pain. I think all of us feel it actually.:sad: but please note I think good things are on the horizon. Property Preservation guild is making some big steps in the right direction!!!


----------



## BamaPPC (May 7, 2012)

This is my 5th year as well. I've been having high levels of stress lately. As high as they ever were when I was a corporate salesman, and that's saying something.

My emotional side has hope for the future. But my logical side says, yeah right. No one is going to force companies like SG to bend to the will of the contractor. Kline and his son-in-law Jaffa will close up shop, take the millions they have and move to Costa Rica (no extradition), and watch the huge %[email protected]# storm rage on without them.

I hope the PPI gets the regulation/oversight it needs. I hope the nationals and regionals are forced to recognize that the level of control they exert over us makes us employees. But, I'll believe it when I see it.


----------



## Cleanupman (Nov 23, 2012)

BamaPPC said:


> This is my 5th year as well. I've been having high levels of stress lately. As high as they ever were when I was a corporate salesman, and that's saying something.
> 
> My emotional side has hope for the future. But my logical side says, yeah right. No one is going to force companies like SG to bend to the will of the contractor. Kline and his son-in-law Jaffa will close up shop, take the millions they have and move to Costa Rica (no extradition), and watch the huge %[email protected]# storm rage on without them.
> 
> I hope the PPI gets the regulation/oversight it needs. I hope the nationals and regionals are forced to recognize that the level of control they exert over us makes us employees. But, I'll believe it when I see it.


That day may be closer than you think....
Good to see a fellow NPPG member here also!!!!


----------



## Craigslist Hack (Jun 14, 2012)

brm1109 said:


> I really have to say that I think it is time to start easing away from this business. After doing it for 5 years I am really getting tired of the BS and people trying to beat you down.
> Bids to high, must justify: Sure my justification is that it is my bid.
> Client doesn't want it done that way for mold: Ok then have somebody else get sued we are only going to do it the right way.
> Grass cuts that size can't be bid that high: Ok then have some hack cut the 3ft grass.
> ...


We must be having the exact same week!

I told them if I have to break our every bid by how many nails we used and how much fuel we put in the mower etc. that I am adding 25% to every order for doing their jobs for them.


----------



## Contractor Services (Apr 29, 2013)

Craigslist Hack said:


> We must be having the exact same week!
> 
> I told them if I have to break our every bid by how many nails we used and how much fuel we put in the mower etc. that I am adding 25% to every order for doing their jobs for them.


I completely agree. I was asked to count how many light bulbs, and cover plates a property needs in my bid today before being approved. 

I normally don't have an issue with doing something like that but the property needed a trash out and there is debri stacked literally to the ceiling in some spots! I really don't have time to move debri just to look and see if there is a missing electrical cover.:mellow: A little common sense could go a long way with these Nationals.:whistling2:


----------



## hammerhead (Apr 26, 2012)

Contractor Services said:


> I completely agree. I was asked to count how many light bulbs, and cover plates a property needs in my bid today before being approved.
> 
> I normally don't have an issue with doing something like that but the property needed a trash out and there is debri stacked literally to the ceiling in some spots! I really don't have time to move debri just to look and see if there is a missing electrical cover.:mellow: A little common sense could go a long way with these Nationals.:whistling2:


no such thing


----------



## SkilledS2000 (Apr 5, 2013)

I heard through a friend that SG is in a tizzy over the lack of performance from every aspect of the business. He told me that the latest conference call was the most brutal one he's ever heard. I think they are starting to worry becacuse the "quality" does not meet their expectations. Duh, if you keep piling on more stuff to do when keeping rates the same or even lowering them, what do you think is going to happen!


----------



## Weisspropmaintenance (Mar 8, 2013)

I was in the safeguard conference call today, and yes they say the quality is going down but when I went to the on site meeting with the contractors in the area I could look at the rigs parked around me and one "rig" was a s10 blazer with the back glass open and the push mower handle and battery powered trimmer hanging out of the back. Keep on hiring them classy craigslist "contractors"!!!!!!! My scorecard is at 94%.


----------



## tak (Dec 28, 2012)

Mine is 97 percent and I only cut grass for SG. Have about 450 cuts a month with 2 crews. Wish I can get more lawns closer to my shop and I know they have them. I have nt had a go back in 1 1/2 months but today I got a zero bill bc I didnt call from site for a no access grass cut (gated community). 1st time I ever heard about that. 
If people werent so worried about getting every pic required in order to get paid and all the other bs better quality work would get done.


----------



## BamaPPC (May 7, 2012)

Not sure how many of you are familiar with the dreaded Kudzu vine, but I had a yard we bid that is overgrown with the stuff. Kudzu is a vine about the size of a first grader pencil. It's tough as rope. So when cutting Kudzu you have to get off your mower every few minutes to unwrap the stuff from around your blades. 

I put in an over allowable bid for this yard. It comes back reduced. I call up to tell them to re-assign the order, because its not my bid. I end up explaining to them why I bid what I did. I get the standard "you didn't describe the work involved on you bid". I said - I told you it was Kudzu. The guy says, but we don't know what Kudzu is. :blink: I said, your ignorance isn't my fault. I had to talk to a supervisor, but in the end, I got what I bid.


----------



## GTX63 (Apr 12, 2012)

I now require standardized testing for all Nationals as of 06/01/2013.


----------



## PropPresPro (Apr 12, 2012)

GTX63 said:


> I now require standardized testing for all Nationals as of 06/01/2013.


Have you decided what you'll accept as a minimum score?


----------



## GTX63 (Apr 12, 2012)

Our scoring is kept internal. The applicants only recieve a "pending" or "fail". I will reveal however, that there are variances based on the type of planet or animal chosen, and will reflect the amount of business they will be allowed to submit to us.


----------



## PropPresPro (Apr 12, 2012)

I still think you may have to simplify your tests. 
First of all they are pictures, what national looks at pictures?


----------



## SkilledS2000 (Apr 5, 2013)

Weisspropmaintenance said:


> I was in the safeguard conference call today, and yes they say the quality is going down but when I went to the on site meeting with the contractors in the area I could look at the rigs parked around me and one "rig" was a s10 blazer with the back glass open and the push mower handle and battery powered trimmer hanging out of the back. Keep on hiring them classy craigslist "contractors"!!!!!!! My scorecard is at 94%.


I have a 90%, but losing account after account after updating becomes annoying and kills my efficiency. That's something else that has to be addressed.....


----------



## Gypsos (Apr 30, 2012)

1. Common sense is so rare it is a super power. 

2. SG is getting exactly what they are paying for.


----------

